# How to start a permanent magnet pancake motor without a controller



## mt-evo (Mar 31, 2011)

I am building an EV system for a race car where I want an instantaneous boost of power from some electric motors. The race car is driven by a regular petrol engine to the rear wheels and I intend to drive the front wheels with electric power. I want to keep weight, complexity and cost to the minimum.

Is there a simple way to put my battery power direct to my two 72v, 30kw DC peak electric motors? I only want my electric boost for a very short duration of say 5 seconds. I'm driving each wheel independently via 2:1 ratio gearing.

I am an electronic engineer and have access to most electrical/electronic components but am lacking experience in driving big motors! Help!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mt-evo said:


> Is there a simple way to put my battery power direct to my two 72v, 30kw DC peak electric motors?..... Help!


Use a controller(s). Otherwise you'll have issues with durability, reliability, safety and motor damage.


----------

